# Electric rear seat stuck in recline



## DaddyMO (Sep 29, 2014)

Tried a bunch of different things and can't get it to go back to normal position. The side button is unresponsive. The trunk buttons work but because it's stuck in recline it won't allow seat to stow or go normal. It will however go to rear facing mode. Right works fine.

Any ideas?

2009 SEL Prem


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you saying the seat back is folded down on top of the seat bottom, so the seat is not usable (either stowed away or for regular seating facing forward)? Does the seat motor sound like it's working and trying to move, but it's "stuck" in place? You might have something causing the seat legs not to latch onto the metal striker bar.

http://ricksfreeautorepairadvice.com/tcaravan-third-row-seat/



> Chrysler has issued a technical service bulletin (TSB) 08-026-07 to fix a Caravan third row seat doesn’t work problem. Owners report that the third row power seat won’t work. Chrysler has identified a cause. Any small obstruction that prevents the front legs from latching onto the striker provides information to the sensors to override the system. The occurs when the user moves the third row seat from the stowed position to the upright position, but then the seat back folds onto the seat cushion, preventing the seat from being used. After than happens, the seat becomes inoperative. You may hear motor sounds, but the seat will not move. Any small obstruction that prevents the legs from latching onto the striker will cause this problem. The obstruction is often a small toy, newspaper, or even a floor mat. Taller objects are seen by the obstruction detection system and will stop the seat operation. But small or thin objects cannot be seen.
> 
> *To return the seat to operation, manually unlatch the seat and cycle the power seat electronics. Reach behind the front legs and locate the cable that runs down to the latching mechanism. Pull in on the cables to unlatch the legs or locate the lever. Then pull up on the lever while pulling forward on the leg to lift the seat. After you remove the obstruction, push the third row power seat “normal” switch button located on the pillar.*


----------



## DaddyMO (Sep 29, 2014)

I found that TSB while searching the web but my problem is similar not exact.

The drivers side third row seat is stuck in recline. You can sit in the seat but it is reclined to about a 45 degree angle which is max.


----------



## ruizpeter (Jul 4, 2017)

*Ever find a fix?*

Did you ever find a fix? Other than literally removing the seat and seeing if I can manually get in back into the right position I'm at a loss.



DaddyMO said:


> I found that TSB while searching the web but my problem is similar not exact.
> 
> The drivers side third row seat is stuck in recline. You can sit in the seat but it is reclined to about a 45 degree angle which is max.


----------

